# Egypt



## egyptian and proud "mayar" (May 18, 2012)

i discovered that most of the members here don't know how is Egypt , some think that we live in a desert and travel by camels . LOL
so i thought maybe i should post some photos just to enrich you knowledge about Egypt , and excuse me if my English in not very good because it is not my first language 

first of all : Alexandria "where i live"















i will post some photos of other cities later


----------



## MarcaineArt (May 18, 2012)

egyptian and proud "mayar" said:


> i discovered that most of the members here don't know how is Egypt , some think that we live in a desert and travel by camels . LOL
> so i thought maybe i should post some photos just to enrich you knowledge about Egypt , and excuse me if my English in not very good because it is not my first language
> 
> first of all : Alexandria "where i live"
> ...


----------



## egyptian and proud "mayar" (May 18, 2012)

MarcaineArt said:


> egyptian and proud "mayar" said:
> 
> 
> > i discovered that most of the members here don't know how is Egypt , some think that we live in a desert and travel by camels . LOL
> ...


----------



## dmarcus (May 18, 2012)

I didn't think Egypt was all all desert and the only transportation was by camel...


----------



## egyptian and proud "mayar" (May 18, 2012)

dmarcus said:


> I didn't think Egypt was all all desert and the only transportation was by camel...





glad to know  , camel is not a transportation at all here since 1200


----------



## MarcaineArt (May 18, 2012)

egyptian and proud "mayar" said:


> dmarcus said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't think Egypt was all all desert and the only transportation was by camel...
> ...



But how does it taste :-D


----------



## egyptian and proud "mayar" (May 18, 2012)

LOL , i didn't try it .
some people eat it , it is very healthy and suitable for the ones how want to lose weight because it has the lowest value of cholesterol and fats among all the kinds of meat . but it is expensive and it is a good source of tourism so many people would prefer to keep it alive


----------



## MarcaineArt (May 18, 2012)

LOL I love trying unusual foods (well unusual for us in the USA) It is hard to find eastern and middle eastern food that would be authentic. It seems americans in general are not so keen on trying things that aren't typical foods here. If I could I would travel the world just to eat things from everywhere.


----------



## egyptian and proud "mayar" (May 18, 2012)

LOL ,we have traditional meals here . eg : molokhia , stuffed grape leaves , falafel "it is available in america nowdays i think , shawerma , and many others " 
i guess you will like it
but we spend hours to cook a meal , not packed or frozen meals  

some traditional meals 

1- stuffed grape leaves





2- falafel





3- koshary "i <3 it"


----------



## Itort (May 18, 2012)

So you live in Alexandria, the history is overwhelming to me. Wow!


----------



## egyptian and proud "mayar" (May 18, 2012)

Alexandria has a great history , but it is not pharaonic or something , it was built by Alexander the great when he came to Egypt , there were no pharohs at this time


----------



## MarcaineArt (May 18, 2012)

All those foods you posted look incredibly delicious.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (May 18, 2012)

Those are awesome pictures!!! Thanks for sharing!!!! I'm gonna have to make a trip up there in a couple of years.


----------



## Floof (May 18, 2012)

Ok... I'll admit, I'm guilty of thinking of camels and deserts every time I think of Egypt, lol!! I know better than that, but still... I guess it's because I've only seen Egypt in old movies, where you just see lots of sand and camels. 

Alexandria looks like a beautiful city, thank you for sharing! And I agree, that food looks yummy!


----------



## egyptian and proud "mayar" (May 19, 2012)

MarcaineArt said:


> All those foods you posted look incredibly delicious.



thank you 



Eweezyfosheezy said:


> Those are awesome pictures!!! Thanks for sharing!!!! I'm gonna have to make a trip up there in a couple of years.



you are welcome in Egypt , there is a lot of different places to visit , you will love it 
and i will post photos for the other cities later today



Floof said:


> Ok... I'll admit, I'm guilty of thinking of camels and deserts every time I think of Egypt, lol!! I know better than that, but still... I guess it's because I've only seen Egypt in old movies, where you just see lots of sand and camels.
> 
> Alexandria looks like a beautiful city, thank you for sharing! And I agree, that food looks yummy!



it is the movie's guilt , it always shows Egypt as a peace of desert which is full of ignorant people and terrorists 
come some day and you will see it is not like that at ALL


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (May 19, 2012)

egyptian and proud "mayar" said:


> MarcaineArt said:
> 
> 
> > All those foods you posted look incredibly delicious.
> ...






I love history especially anything to do with the romans and greeks but Egypt is right behind them so please post any pictures you can.


----------



## egyptian and proud "mayar" (May 20, 2012)

here are some other photos
those are "luxor and aswan " two egyptian cities where the pharohs basically live



























































































this place looks like that for more than 7000 years


----------

